# kde-base/kdelibs mit "-xcb" bauen?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusamen,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit die kdelibs ohne xcb zu bauen?

Ich habe "-xcb" in der make.conf stehen, leider läuft damit das wold update nicht:

```
gentoo ~ # emerge -avuDN world

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: 18 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.15-r1[xcb?]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.9999 (Change USE: +xcb)

- media-sound/phonon-4.4.2 (Change USE: -xcb)

(dependency required by "media-sound/phonon-4.4.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected")

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

gentoo ~ #
```

----------

## franzf

Das hat aber nichts mehr mit kdelibs zu tun, sondern mit phonon<->xine-lib. Hast du zufällig in package.use dem phonon explizit ein "+xcb" verpasst? Ich nehms an. Aber warum willst du eigentlich kein xcb?

----------

## 3PO

Hi, 

nein ich habe phonon nicht explizit mir +xbc gebaut.

Ich möchte auf xcb verzichten, weil es beim VDR angeblich zu Problemen führt. (-> Tearing)

Siehe: --> http://www.vdr-portal.de/board/thread.php?postid=953159#post953159

----------

## firefly

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Hi, 
> 
> nein ich habe phonon nicht explizit mir +xbc gebaut.
> 
> Ich möchte auf xcb verzichten, weil es beim VDR angeblich zu Problemen führt. (-> Tearing)
> ...

 

Aber für Portage sieht es so aus als ob für Phonon xcb gesetzt ist. Schau lieber nach ob du nicht doch für phonon in der /etc/portage7package.use das useflag xcb gesetzt hast.

----------

## 3PO

 grep -r xcb /etc/portage/* gibt nichts aus.

"-xcb" ist in der make.conf unter USE gesetzt.

Aber dann:

```
vdr01 ~ # emerge -avuDN world

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: 18 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=media-sound/phonon-4.3.80[xcb]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- media-sound/phonon-4.4.2 (Change USE: +xcb)

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.5" [installed])

(dependency required by "media-video/vlc-1.1.4.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected")

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

vdr01 ~ #
```

----------

## franzf

Ein Blick ins ebuild verrät mir: kdelibs hat kein USE="xcb", verlangt aber phonon mit xcb gebaut, was wiederum xine-lib mit xcb braucht. Wenn du kein xcb in den Abhängigkeiten willst, musst du auf kdelibs verzichten :/

----------

## 3PO

 *franzf wrote:*   

> [...] Wenn du kein xcb in den Abhängigkeiten willst, musst du auf kdelibs verzichten :/

 

Und was würde das bedeuten, bzw. wie werde ich kdelibs "sauber" los

----------

## firefly

indem du alle kde programme deinstallierst?

----------

## 3PO

 *firefly wrote:*   

> indem du alle kde programme deinstallierst?

 

Nun ja, das will ich eigentlich auch nicht.  :Sad: 

----------

## firefly

dann bleibt dir nur das ganze mit xcb. Und da du von angeblichen Problemen mit VDR und xcb sprichst und daher anscheinend dieses Probleme nicht selbst festgestellt hast, solltest du lieber es selbst ausprobieren. Denn es kann ja sein, dass bei dir dieses Problem nicht auftritt.

----------

## 3PO

Natürlich habe ich das Problem, sonst würde ich ja nicht mit "-xcb" bauen wollen.

Gibt es denn wirklich keine Möglichkeit dieses dumme XCB los zu werden??

----------

## franzf

Hast du eine nvidia-Karte? Wenn ja liegt das an Composite. Composite disablen und gut ists.

Hab auch lange damit gekämpft, und seitdem kwin im Fullscreen verlässlich Composite ausschaltet, hab ich kein Tearing mehr (natürlich nur im Fullscreen).

----------

## 3PO

Das steht bei mir schon drin:

```
[....]

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection
```

----------

## 3PO

Ih könnte ja mal das ebuild modifizieren?

von:

```
.....

   aqua? ( >=media-sound/phonon-4.3.80 )

   !aqua? (

      >=media-sound/phonon-4.3.80[xcb]

.....
```

auf

```
.....

   aqua? ( >=media-sound/phonon-4.3.80 )

   !aqua? (

      >=media-sound/phonon-4.3.80

.....
```

...Oder sollte man das lieber lassen?

Es muss doch einen Weg geben, das doofe xcb los zu werden!?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

